
What Brexit Means for Afrika's Tech Giants - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2016/07/14/what-brexit-means-for-afrikas-tech-giants/
======
Blahah
I disagree that DFID are likely to push more money into overseas tech. The
premise is that the UK will have more resources post-Brexit. It's extremely
unlikely. They will simply have less money, at least in the medium (5yr)
timescale.

But one thing it could mean is an influx of highly skilled tech workers.

My partner and I have just relocated from Cambridge, UK to Nairobi, Kenya,
along with our baby son and our small scientific software company. We were
originally just here for the summer but after the Brexit result decided to
stay.

One thing that helped make the decision is that the tech scene in Nairobi is
exploding. There are 5 VCs to every startup and tech workers are in very high
demand, especially software engineers and data scientists. There are also some
very talented and determined people working to build capacity here to fuel the
growth of tech. The possibility of being a part of that growth is really
exciting to us.

Add to that low cost of living, wonderful weather and culture, high potential
for social impact, and remarkably good mobile internet coverage and speeds.

If you're in tech and thinking of making a move internationally, Nairobi is a
great option.

~~~
stuxnet79
Are you serious?

Software Engineers and Data Scientists are in high demand? Last time I was in
Kenya was 10+ years so I don't know what the tech scene is like back there
these days.

What kinda tech companies are you referring to specifically? Compensation? The
few startups I've seen operating in the country tended to have their main
roots outside the country and only hired foreigners. I don't want to go on a
rant about the ethics of this - that's for another thread.

Also somebody already asked - do you have any relatives (e.g. is your spouse
Kenyan)? I feel like for a typical Westerner life in East Africa would require
significant adjustment and a decision to make a move should not be taken
lightly.

~~~
Blahah
I am absolutely serious.

I've pinged some folks who know the scene better than I do to answer the
detailed questions.

No family here for either of us. I completely agree that any international
move is a huge deal, especially one that involves a complete culture change.
Not suggesting anyone takes it lightly, but recommending it as an option for
anyone considering a move.

Incidentally if anyone is interested I'm very happy to share the contacts and
local knowledge I have.

~~~
stuxnet79
> I've pinged some folks who know the scene better than I do to answer the
> detailed questions.

I just sent you an email.

------
danmaz74
> These companies use London as a hub for many of their activities within
> Europe and there will undoubtedly be implications for them with the UK
> leaving the EU.

I'm under the impression that Ireland will massively benefit from the
relocation of many businesses who still want an English-speaking hub for their
EU presence.

~~~
bbctol
If Scotland manages to successfully secede and stay in the EU, they'll be even
more effective at poaching the UK's tech world.

------
dajohnson89
Afrika is spelled with a 'k' in the title, but with a 'c' in the article.

~~~
stuxnet79
Possibly a play on the name of the website.

------
J_Darnley
> A recent survey of the UK's tech workers by Juniper Research has found that
> 65 percent of UK tech workers think Brexit will have a negative impact on
> the global tech industry.

Wow. The one bit of FUD I absolutely want to happen!

